# OTA fix the "phantom" external SD card issue?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone who took the OTA, does it fix the issue where certain apps won't recognize the SD-EXT, and/or can you now move apps to SD-EXT?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Haven't found a way yet. Either install to internal memory or internal sdcard. Bugs me too. Running out of room with some of these games that require huge additional downloads. I have a 32gb sd card thats basically doing nothing.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

dang it!!! This is very frustrating. There must be a workaround somehow, some way?


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

LDubs said:


> dang it!!! This is very frustrating. There must be a workaround somehow, some way?


Unfortunately, I'm beginning to think that the only viable workaround is called, "Buy a different phone."


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Sigh. That doesn't work for me. I don't think I have $700 lying around to buy another phone outright.


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been pounding @VZWSupport and @Motorola for two days aboutvthis and the data issue they didn't fix. Their solution is to send me another Bionic. What a joke!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk over WIFI because I can't connect to the network!


----------

